# Bad news of fellow Lumberjock



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

I recently recived an email from fellow Lumberjock Duane Moore. He was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in july of 2008 and was doing very well. Now his Pancreatic cancer has come to the point he has to have chemo to help prolong his life. He was given 1 year without chemo and 1-3 with it. Duane 42 years old with a wife of 25 years and four children and a love for woodworking. If anyone out there makes signs he is was going to make a sign for his shop and now will ot be able to. His son named his shop "Live Strong Wood Shop" (after Lance Armstrongs theme) He wants to be able to pass it on to his son as a keep sake.
I am not sure if he has insurance or what it will cover at this point. I have suggested that he should open a fund raising account the help can be sent to. I will keep everyone updated as I hear more, and I am sure he would love to hear from all of us.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Bob. Please keep us informed. If an account is opened I'm sure donations will come in.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

tell Duane i said to stay strong, this might stink for his son but i don't think he'll be passing on tha shop so soon i think he'll get through this bump in tha road and be back to doin projects for years to come. GOD forbid if not, he will in spirit and through his son. I will pray for him.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

Cancer is horrible and Pancreatic Cancer is the worst of all. Same as Big Ike said tell him to keep his hope alive because there's always a chance. If there's anything he needs just ask and I'm sure someone can help. It's just horrible to see a fellow woodworker go through something like this.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

God bless one and all …sorry about sad news.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for the post Bob….It is truly saddening to hear of such a horrific disease striking someone so young….Duane and his family have my deepest heartfelt wishes for some kind of positive outcome….keep us posted up to date…and on anything we can do to help.


----------



## woodnut (Apr 22, 2007)

Really hate to hear this. I have a co-worker that is going though the same thing, he has already taken his treatments and doing good at this time. He did get dowin pretty bad during the treatments though, but is doing better now. Tell him to keep his head up better days are ahead.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this news. I don't know Duane, but I understand the family trauma. I hope someone local can make a sign for his shop, so he can see it done and put up.


----------



## airman (Aug 5, 2009)

Where about does he live? Maybe some of us could help out around the house/yard. I wish him a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

A little prayer can go a long way too. I will definitely offer up mine. Keep us informed!


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

He lives in Central Ohio, I can get you in touch with him if you email me. [email protected]


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear that news.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Too bad, I hate to hear this. He'll be in our prayers.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I am sorry to hear the bad news as well. With God there is always hope. He must always remember that.

AKA…..........woodchic


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Duane lives in Grove City Ohio 43123, He said he would like to hear from you guys anyone wanting to contact him please email me for his information.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

man that thing has no friends the big C it dont care for man woman nor child dame all my family has gone that way so i guess i'm heading that way to


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear the news. Our thoughts and prayers will be with Duane and his family.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words thoughts & prayers I will take all that I can get. The Woodwhisperer & Lumberjocks have to be two of the best sites on the web.

They are full of terrific people that share a love for woodworking like Bob that started this forum.

The shop keeps my mind busy and gives me a break from the many tears I shed when looking into my kids eyes. I can run to the shop and they never have to see me weak. My chemo starts on the 29th so pray that it works and extends my life may additional years.

Thanks to all and may you find peace in your shops and with the Lord Duane


----------



## Taigert (Nov 20, 2007)

Duane,
Don't give up hope, Oct 2003 I was Dx with stage III-Colon Cancer. At the time I was told I stood a good chance of not seeing Christmas. Ar the time I was 42 as well.
The doctors can't explain why I am still here, exceopt that I must have a strong will to live. I put it down to the power of prayer.
If you want to talk, feel free to send me a pm and I will give you my contact info.

Keep the faith,


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Duane, may YOU find additional peace in YOUR shop ….......... for many more years!
Keep the faith and keep up the fight. We are all praying for you and your family.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sending positive thought your way, Duane…


----------



## LiveStrong89 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello all! This is Duane's son! I'd just like to say he and the rest of the family really appreciate and enjoy all of the support and keep those prayers coming!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

My prayers are with Duane and all of his family. Stay strong!! And as Woodchic said, with God, ALL things are possible.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

uugghh.. sorry to hear that.

our prayers will be with him, hope he gets over this bump and get past it. sometimes the Docs don't really know it all, and hope remains.

LiveStrong!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Boy that's a kick in places you don't want to be kicked… Prayers for Duane and his family for sure…


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Took a trip to the Mayo Clinic to see if they might be abel to help but they are unable to do anything but give me pain killers and statistics. I start chemo on Friday and just fear it so badly. I have done it once for 6 months and going into it the first time is one thing but the 2nd is another all together. This chemo will be stronger and make me mutch sicker that the first one but the alternative is not good. I just think about all of the kids with cancer that take chemo over and over again and I got to tell you they are very special pople. Well hope all of you have a project going in the shop and if not you need to get one started.

Thanks for the support and prayers Duane


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

wow…I am sorry to hear this bad news…prayers coming….sent…


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I own a sign shop and might be able to make a sign. It depends on what type as I live way down south in Georgia and it would have to be shipped. PM me or whatever to see what your looking for. I can do sandblasted, vinyl'd, panel signs or something else you might have in mind. God bless Duane.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about having to go for chemo…....... keep your chin up and a positive attitude as best you can and know that all of us LJ's are here supporting you and sending prayers…............ here's mine !!!!

You are right, those kids that go through this are special…... you have been there before, you can do it again and remember, like you said, it beats the alternative !!


----------



## Kerux (Oct 7, 2007)

I will add him to my prayer list.


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

You have my prayers, as do all your family. May god bless you and your family.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

God keep you and your family ,
you are all in my prayers too .

get well ,
come back strong !


----------



## oakdust (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi everyone, I got this message from Duane yesterday

"Got chemo yesterday it took 9hrs and sucked so badly. I just hope I can continue going. I am now one day past a feeling horribly sick. I can't sleep and have zero energy. I can't get up sometimes without the wife's help. " 
Also he is in the process of setting up an account so we can help by sending a buck or two to help him out.
So everyone please keep him in your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

we wil say a prayer


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Stay strong Duane..I watched my wife go through Chemo and I feel for you…But think of it as a means to an end….the end of the cancer. All I could do was help her as much as I could and encourage her to keep going when she didn't want to…I'm sure everyone in your life is doing that for you. My wife had the date marked on her calender when she was done with the chemo, and looked forward to that date…checking off every appointment as one step closer to being done! When your feeling the worst hug your kids….that will give you the energy to keep going…


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Prayer and the power of positive thinking…plus the love of friends and family will get you thru this…....I went thru 2 years of chemo and radiation plus a couple surgeries…......none of which were a fun thing. Chin up and one step at a time will get you thru this terrible ordeal.
My prayers go out to you and your family.

Feel free to pm me for any info and tips on how I coped wth this


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

As with all those who have posted before me, my prayer is that you beat this thing. I know you are afraid and wonder what the future holds for you and your family but know that love is forever.

God Bless, Dan


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

God is all powerful and a faithful answerer of prayer, our prayers are with you

God Bless


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

I hope he pull though!


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

A fond thanks to Skywalker01

Skywalker mad a sign for my shop and it is terrific.

I want to send to you my gratitude, appreciation & respect. It is people with your type of character that make the world a better place to live.

Thanks Skywalker
Duane


----------



## racinca (Jan 26, 2010)

Duane, you are in my prayers. I'm hoping you will make a full recovery and be back in the shop soon.
Tony


----------



## 71Camaro (Feb 4, 2010)

I will be praying for you and your family Duane and asking the wonderful Lord to give you his healing touch. 
Stay strong, think positive and talk to the Lord.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

You are in our prayers Duane


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Duane, Sorry to hear. Stay strong. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

CtL


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

I pray that God will Bless you and your family.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

It is wonderful to see the love and the support of so many for one member that the vast majority of us never has meet and most likely will not meet in this life.
I am profoundly moved by such a display of support and love. 
It makes proud to a be a (new and small) part of such a terrific group of people.
Of course I shall pray for Duane and his family.
I had a cancer removed just about one year ago. 
Praise God so far I am still clean.
With God everything is possible.
Bert


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I am not in my shop until the end of March, but I will make that sign for you when I return!!!!!!!


----------



## SBOhio (Jan 7, 2010)

Duane, From a fellow Buckeye, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Get back to your shop soon!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

God be with you and yours. He has the power to heal all things. My prayers will be offered up for you and your family. May the Lord guide you through this and give you strength, peace and hope.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Duane: My prayers are with you along with many others . May you gain strengththrough favor of our Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Duane, I will add you and your family to my prayers. A good friend of mine who has had more than a fair share of personal suffering likes to say: "If He brings you to it…He will bring you through it." Be strong and keep the faith Duane.

I'd like to add that this thread is so impressive. A reaching out to an unknown man in his time of need. In addition to Duane who needs it most, I say God bless the kind members of this community.


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of prayers are going up for you. Mine as well. Make sure that you take care of the most important thing in the world and your life. A relationship with Jesus Christ. I can honestly tell you that we will and can help. 5 years ago my 14 year old son comitted sucide, that same time I lost my job of 25 years, the following year, my wife had her first stroke of two, my mom died, my grandmother died, and the list goes on and on. Most of us have some sort of list going on. Yours is more serious than most, but God has a plan for you and your family during and through this time. John 3:16 says it all. Gain that relationship with Jesus and God, and he will be with you always through all things.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

We will continue to lift you up in prayer. Gods peace to you and yours


----------



## racey13 (Jan 30, 2010)

GOd Bless him and his family! I will lift him up in prayer and I will be asking GOd for a healing miricle.
Keep me posted Bob.

Mike


----------



## woodshavings (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Duane, Hang in there prayer CAN change things and I see that there are going to be a lot of prayers going up for you. I pray that GOD's healing hand will be upon you and your family.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Duane ten years ago I was rushed into hospital with acute pancreatitus, and that was very, very ,painful so I offer you who is so much worse than I was every good wish for the future God Bless and hopefully things will improve to help you.My prayers are with you tonight.Alistair


----------



## noknot (Dec 23, 2008)

Duane May god bless you and your family, with your determination and a few good prayers you will be back in the dust and noise of a quiet shop. Remember Jesus was a carpenter


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Hang in there Duane. Our thoughts and prayers are with you. I know what cancer does to a person and their family. I have seen it at its worst and I have also seen miracles. Keep the faith.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

This is Duane and I want to thank everyonoe for the PRAYERS and support. I just had chemo earlier today and it is kicking my butt but not nearly as bad as it did 2 weeks ago so the preayesr are working and I want to thank GOD & our Lorrd Jesus for answering those prayers.

Marc from thewoodwhisperer.com payed me a personal visit last week. We spent a little time int the shop and I learned how to make a mortise & tenon without a dedicated mortiser. HE and his wife spent two days with us and I have to say I was horribly ill when he got here and had to postpone our meeting until I stoped getting sick but he was real understanding. He & his wiffe are people of good hearts and Marc is a man of his word. These are terrific qualities in a pearson and I wish the the greatest things in life.

He has started a woodworkier fighting cancer page on his site so please everyone go and build along I am and if you can please donate 5 or ten bucks, here is where (thewoodwhisperer.com)

God Bless
Duane


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

Duane,

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Fight,Fight,Fight!!!!


----------



## Elvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Duane, 
I am currently recovering from chemo and radiation treatments for head and neck cancer and I know that with the support given by your family and friends and people like these lumberjocks you will get over this bump in the road. Stay positive no matter how poorly you feel and keep the faith. No one knows why this happened but it did now fight to get back on your feet. You and your family are in our prayers.
El


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Amen


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Duane, mine and my families prayers will be there for you. I hope you will get better soon.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone!! 
HAVING A DIFFICULT DAY TO SAY THE LEAST!

Just wanted to let all of you know that your comments and support/prayers a so valuable to me. When you are feeling badly and just don't want to be on a phone etc you can always just go here or on the computer and read when you are up to it. SO thanks to all of you.

I also want to mention what is going on over at the woodwhisperer if you have not seen go visit it is awesome.
Marc has started a woodworkersfightingcancer.com site and we are doing a build in March and raising donations so please take a look and join in.

Duane


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi every one
Just an update. I had chemo earlier today and it is tearing me up. I was feeling a little down and started reading all of the post here and before I knew it I was feeling a little better. Thanks for caring and mostly thats for posting something for me to hold onto.

Duane (Live Strong Woodshop)


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Duane,
Glad that what little we can do is a help. Sorry to hear that you're feeling down, though it's understandable. Know that we're all still praying for you.

Karen


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Duane,

My family and I just helped my sister-in-law through her chemo and radiation, for breast cancer.

She's in a good place. I feel certain you're on your way there, too. May the journey be relatively easy.

I dropped a few bucks into the Wood Whilsperer's WFC page … in hopes that it will help somebody, somewhere.

I wish you health….


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hello duane….my heart and prayers are going out to you …i have no idea what its like to go through this,,byt i do know that your never alone…christ has promised us that, and i know its tue..he will give you strength and will help your family to be able to help you and also they can have his peace…....i hope you make it through this…but if god calls you home…it will all be ok…god will bless you and your family…you have that faith ,,i feel it in your posts…were all praying for you duane and your family….may god be with you….....were with you too…im going to go and pray for you and your family right now….hold tight to the savior…...hes the only one who knows your pain…blessings duane…grizzman


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 15, 2009)

My heart and prayers go out to you and your family. Stay with it and it will get better. just keep postive thoughts.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Think of all the positive things Duane, be strong, fight it and believe you will be ok,
We all here are with you, wish you get well soon!


----------



## lazar (May 26, 2009)

My prayers will be offered up for you and your family. With God everything is possible.


----------



## buckeyedudes (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, my warmest thoughts and prayers for Duane and his family.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Are there wood shops in heaven? 
We known that there is at least one Master carpenter living there.
What carpenter or a cabinet maker would make in heaven?
I imagine that all the planes are always perfectly sharp, the table saw fences are always perfectly aligned and that the miter cuts are always perfect 90 degrees there. 
I wonder if we still can cut on the wrong line there or if we just cannot make mistake.
What do you think?
I cannot wait to see.


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Bert, first forgive me if I got it wrong. 
The original poster of this forum was talking about striving to live, fighting to cure illness and now you're talking about wood shop in heaven? 
Yes, I believe most People are struggling to be in Heavent, but not necessarily fighting to die soon. God knows when is the best time of our death.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone
Just thought I wold share some exciting news.
If you look at my projects you will find a trunk I built for and donated to the Buckeye Cruise for Cancer well the auction just ended and I was notified of the results. The trunk sold for $2600.00 and all of the proceeds will be donated to the James Cancer Center for reasearch. This is a memory that cancer can never take from my family.

Duane


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Duane, congratulations! 
You shoud be proud of what you are doing and I'm happy to hear that.

I remember what my teacher said, "when God created us (mandkind), HE gave wealth or health more to one person, less to another. HE wanted us to share. The wealth that belongs to us is only small part that we can use or enjoy, the rest is actually belong to others, those who in need"

I'm proud of you Duane and hope you are doing well.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Well her is an update for everyone.

I will be finding out thursday if the treatments are working or not and what the long term plans will be. I have been in horrible pain lately and we are in a battle getting that under control. I will let everyone know what happens on Thursday so say a prayer for good results.

Duane


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Duane,
We will be doubling out prayers for you.
May our God bless you and those that you love.


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be praying for you as well as everyone of the great lumberjocks before me, I look forward to hearing from you after Thursday, good luck, best wishes, our prayers are with you.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

mine is different from the one on the image.
It has like tow small "wires " to the front with an rubber end cap, this is the trigger for the safety.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your cancer, but a positive attitude and prayers help. My late aunt was diagnosed and given only a year or two to live, and she made it a little over 8 years - so don't give up hope.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Duane, you and your family will be my thoughts and prayers. God can heal in the twinkling of an EYE. I am praying that for you. Through our savior Jesus Christ anything is possible


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. May God comfort you and be with you during these trying times.

God Bless
tom


----------



## DaveBaker (Feb 17, 2008)

Duane,

I wish all the best for you. Hang in there. I went through treatment for Head and Neck Cancer and know the pain you are experiencing as well as the all around awful feeling. It is hard for anyone who has not experienced it to comprehend what it is like. There were plenty of times I didn't think I could make it through it but I hung in there and have been cancer free for 1 1/2 years now. All the best my friend, my prayers are with you.

Dave


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang in there duane..My mom has the same cancer and has been doing well for a few years..march on bro..may your mind be strong…and it Will.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Just got back from the Dr and the new was GREAT the cancer had not spread at all and contrary to what the doc thought would happen it had actually shrunk some. They cancelled my chemo for tomorrow and rescheduled it for next week so I could enjoy a few days of feeling good. So watch out shop here I come.

I also want to thank the Lord for answering prayers the glory must beloing to him! Please continue praying for a miracle and maybe my next scan will show that it is gone.

God BLess Duane


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

That's great news, what a relief indeed.
Do not stop praying…all the time.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Fantastic news Duane, we all will keep up the prayers for your continued improvement…...
God bless,

Gene


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank God. I am so happy for you Duane.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That's fantastic!


----------



## Nawfalk (Mar 17, 2010)

This is awesome news Duane! God Bless!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"I also want to thank the Lord for answering prayers the glory must belong to him!!" 
Amen and Hallelu Yah!


----------



## Rasta (Dec 22, 2008)

That is by far the best news I've heard all day long, I will continue to pray for you, keep on keepin on Duane!


----------



## adeptr (Mar 21, 2009)

Best moment in my day, Duane!! God is great…..all the time!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Fantastic news! (And all the time…God is great!)


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

This is a wonderful day *Duane*
God Bless you and your family.
Cher


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

GREAT NEWS, *DUANE*!!

I'll never run short of good thoughts … if you'll just keep the good news coming!!!


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Well things have taken a turn for the worst. I just got ct scan results and the chemo has stopped working and the cancer has spread into my lung. I am now going to be put on a chemo study medicine in hopes that it will help ease the pain of the cancer and buy me some extra time. I was told I have 1-3years at best if the chemo works at it's best. I will no longer be able to work and I am trying to put together a summer of memories with my wife and children and grand children. I am only 43 I have 4kids and my two oldest sons have 3 new kids. one is 8months old, one is 3years old and one is 1.5 years old. They will never remember me but I shall treasure my time with them. We are trying to make some summer dreams a reality but need help please visit the web page I put together and if you can help please do if not please look at the section about my story because it can save someones life if they think they might have cancer or have been told that they do. 
The address is www.foreverfighting.com

Thanks Duane


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

sorry to hear duane
but I do wish the best luck for you and yours

Dennis


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi Duane, sorry to hear of the turn for the worse. God bless.


----------



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

best of luck to duane. Your in my thoughts!


----------



## DanSurveyor (Nov 9, 2008)

I'll be praying for you Duane. Cancer sucks. Hang in there man.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Do what you like best. My wife did and I think it made difference all the way until she died from cancer 19 years ago this month.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hi Duane..reply sent..best wishes for you and yours having a wonderful summer.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey there buddy, ive sent you a pm so all i will say here is you know your in my prayers and wiill do anything i can along the way…god bless you bro..


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for all of the kind words and support everyone. It means everything and you can never get enough prayers.

Thanks Duane


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope your summer dreams come true. You and yours will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boyd8 (Aug 23, 2009)

Stay strong Duane, I am a two time survivor of lymphoma and still here after 16 years. My illness was supposed to end me 10 years ago but I did a lot of research on cancer and discovered a woman who had also done a lot of research. She, as well as I, found curcumin to be the answer. It is so cheap try it, in fact every one should take curcumin daily. I am living proof.


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

Hang on, Duane! God performs miracles every day, and yours could be tomorrow. My daughter had a kidney transplant when she was 2-1/2, they gave her until puberty, she celebrated her 36th birthday yesterday and is getting married in 3 weeks. So, keep in mind that He is still in control, and you have an extra special place in His heart, cause He was a woodworker, too. Stay strong, my friend!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Duane, you are in our prayers. God still does miracles.
I used to live in Grove City, 1955-1959.


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

I am also praying for you and your family


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the prayers I believe in the power of the prayer. I am also looking for treatments if you know of any unique or special treatment let me know please.

If you can spread the word about my web site and help me to make a summer dream a reality.

http://www.foreverfighting.com


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yesterday afternoon I received a beautiful wooden cross made and signed by *Duane*. I was planning on hanging it in my shop but it is just to well made for that, I will find a nice spot for it in my home. Thank you Duane and God Bless, we are very pleased with our new cross


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.

.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

This is very beautiful cross and coming from Duane, it is even more beautiful, moving and special.


----------



## Close (May 20, 2010)

Keep the faith Prayers have been sent for you and you family Bill


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Abbott for the kind words about the cross. I am so glad you liked it.

I also want to say thanks to all that have donated to my summer dream and god bless those that want to but cant and for those who have not please reconsider a $5 or 10 donation can go a long way. Please help

Duane


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone I wanted to share an organization I recently found that is for cancer patients only and they are just terrific. If you know anyone in financial trouble that is currently being treated for cancer they must visit this site.

http://www.christiansovercomingcancer.com/


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Duane somehow I have missed this thread. Reading the entire thing from start to finish was very moving. Stay strong and have a great summer. I hope it all goes as you have planned.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to all that have made donations and God bless those who were unable to do so. The donations have been a blessing and we are using the help responsibly creating memories and spending irreplacable time with my children in what will possibly be my last summer alive unless the good Lord decides otherwise. I am unable to work now so your help is appreciated more that you will ever know not to mention I am not good with typing out my feelings and expressing our gratitude as a family.

Thanks fellow wood workers for your support you are a great bunch of people wait WE are a great bunch of people because as a fellow wood workier I would do the same for you if needed!

Duane & Family


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Duane, I'm a cancer survivor from two types of cancer, prostate, and melanoma. You and your family have my thoughts and prayers in his name, Our Lord Jesus Christ. He saved me, he will save you if you pray to him.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Duane, my wife's uncle made a tape recording of his life to be saved and passed down. Recordings and photos are a great way to preserve memories. I have a large box of photos of my family and my mother's family. We continue to pray for you and your family.


----------



## sptfish (Jan 7, 2010)

Duane, I am truely sorry for your condition. I have missed this link for the six months that I have been apart of this site and I hope others that have missed it, find as I did. Your an insperation to all of us, and I hope God and modern science find a cure for you. Also for all those who have not donated, please follow me to the web page and do so. No matter how small, remember if everyone gave $5, his financial situation would solved.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

abbott your lucky to have gotten on of those….we nebver did…....and i hopr hedoesnt spend his familytime tring to het those crosses out…let your time be for sure they want all your time nowbeing with family and make things for them…you do what it takes to be with your family…all your energy need to be spent with them…......this could go for a longer time, but then when the lord calls…it could be short…dont let anyone..run your time or schedule..family family family…..........press ondo the things were you all will have memories…......grizzman


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all
and thanks for the kind words and support sptfish. Your are so right about the $5 bucks righ now we owe over 10,000 in med bills and they just keep adding up each month and the meds and co-pays are about $500 a month. I had to quit working in June so our income has shrunk now that I am going to be on social security.

Hey Grizz no need to fret. I build the crosses and give them out at my church and to people that have donated 150 or more on the site or that I have promised one too for various reasons and so far that equals 12 people and 2 are family. I did have a friend from Cincy buy 20 from me and then gave them to a def ministry but other than that I have not had to build all that many.

I have been building very special things for all of my kids and grand kids. I have 4 children and 3 grandchildren. I just started building wagons for my two grandsons and I cant wait until they are done. According to the doc's I have less that 2 years left but I have not heard from the Lord yet so I have no idea what I have left but Grizz you can rest assured my family will always get my best and my shop wil always get my 2nd best. 
THE LORD WILL ALWAYS GET MY BEST!!

My family has gotten many great gifts from the shop alon with many hugs, kisses and I love you's!!
See Grizz as a christian you already know that I have won this battle because when the Lord calls me home I will get to go to a better place than here so I have already one.

but thanks Grizz for the support Duane
Here is my site if you want to help out. www.foreverfighting.com


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

In November of 1999 everyone was worried about Y2K and wondered if there computers were going to crash at the start of the new year. I found a lump in my upper leg. Turned out to be the size of a football. Called a Liposcarcoma. Somewhat rare but usually gotten from exposure to chemicals. Unless you have had cancer and the followup treatments, you can not appreciatiate what you have to go through to surive. The treatment is worse than the cancer. From long needled bioposies to waiting for results to blood tests "everytime" you go to the doctor to the surgeries to remove lymph glands and surgeries to insert catheters into your heart to plugging in the "Chemo" bag to the catheter and wearing it for a week at a time to all of you hair starts to fall out a few days after the chemo starts. And then the vomiting and deheidration starts. You have to be rushed to the hospital to be hooked up to a saleen drip to get fluids back in you. You can not eat because your stomach feels like a washing machine is going around and around. They take blood from you every time they see you and they weigh you to see how much weight you are loosing daily. After your out of the hospital a while, the doctors send you back to the chemo center for more chemotherapy. Your previous problems start all over again. Every time you meet with you Oncologist you are looking for some encouragement about you condition. Maybe a little laughing in the exam room while you being poked and prodded. When you muster the courage to ask the doctor your chances of survival, he actually tells you what he knows from past clinical trails. He or she never sugar coat it, they always look you in the eye and tell you what the statistatics are for your stage and type of cancer. When he says you've got a 50% chance of living, you look at him or her as if thier kidding. It must be higher. The more you go to you Oncologist, the more you learn there are no warm and fuzzy hugs, no winks or smiles. The only thing they give you is clear cut instructions about what to do to stay the course to fight the cancer. You realize you are completely in the hands of the doctors and nurses and your immediate friends and family are all that will keep you moving forward. After the initial surgery to remove the cancer, the doctors check the margins (the area of tissue left) One or two microscopic cancer cells left behind and the cancer will spread, propbaly to a different organ in the body. The Oncologist may recommend you go see a Radiologist and start raidiation treatment. You go and get your body tattoo'd around the affected area so the radiation machine can be hooked up accurately each visit ( about 8 - 10). Radiation catches you off guard because they don't really talk about the procedure and side effects. You think is will be kind of like going to the tanning booth. Only after they strap you down repeatedly every few days, not much seems to really be happening. Then about the third of fourth trip you start asking more questions of the radiologist. It seems they are cooking you from the inside out. Kind of a cross between the broiler in your oven and your microwave oven. Pretty soon you skin is burned so bad that you have to have silvadine put daily on the burn and use a cane to walk. The doctors tell you your getting you weight back and your color looks good but the hair do will take some more time. I noticed there seemed to be many great support groups for females. They received free donated wigs, makeup and clothing options. For the men there was practily no support groups at all. No one to talk to who had the same kind of cancer as me. When I asked the doctors and nurses about this playing field, they just said that's something somebody should look into. Sounds like Duane Moore is a veteran of the cancer ward and is tough enough to take it head on. I wish you much luck sir and hope you have total faith in the doctors and nurses. With all that support your getting, I hope you get at least the 10 years I have gotten so far.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Well said reryder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I always leave this out because people just dont understand and your are so right only a person that has been through it can appreciate what you say. Not that others cant feel for you they just have no idea.

I had them cut me from the chest to the naval to remove half of my pancreas and spleen then took 6months of chemo and they thought it was gone only to find it had come back only 9months later. Now back to chemo and surgery is not an option this time so they gave me 1-3 years to live if I stay on chemo treatments. Well 7 straight months of chemo now and I cant hardly take anymore of it. The cancer gets immune to the chemo and they have to change the types of chemo I take and each time the chemo treats me differently than the last one. Well the one I am taking now or was until they suspended it was killing me for 10 days each time I took it. I would get so bad I would vomit for days straight then your right go to the ER and get fluids to keep going.

I just had a port put into my chest so the can give me chemo and take blood because the veins in my arm had gotten so bad they were unable to get and IV started. I have lost 50 lbs and I can stand food anymore. Well enough said I just hope a cure comes for cancer in the near future and nobody has to go through what i HAVE HAD TO DO. NOt to mention watching my teenage daughters looking a me when I am sick from the chemo with sadness in their eyes asking if they can help me some how. Now that is PAIN people and hurts more than cancer ever could.
Duane


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

God Bless you all ….My Dad and Cousin are going through this same ordeal : (


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

"Bad news of fellow Lumberjock" 
Can some one remove the 'Bad' from the tile of this list and just call it 'News of fellow Lumberjock.
I do not pretend to hide the difficulty of Duane's situation but to repeatedly call it bad does not help anything or any one.
What about some good news in your situation Duane? 
I am a Christian also and I am sure that in some ways, even small ones, God still blesses you.
Could you give a few examples of these?
Thank you and may our loving God bless you and your loved ones and if this is His will make you well again.
Bert


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i am not speaking for duane and i want that known right from the start here…but i have and do pm Duane and we have talked of his situation…and i wont begin to try and explain what he has gone through and what others do, but …duane does believe in god and he has told me right to the point…....that if the lord chooses tp to take duane home..he knows he is going to a win win situation…but i will let Duane explain his feelings….i want to say that anyone who goes through this and similar…don't do it alone…and i truly believe that any of these folks would tell you that …the strength these folks muster to go through this is nothing to understand except from them…i believe the good that comes from illness such as this is the love and compassion that it brings out in every human being…the concern and the desire to help…and even though its a thing that only they can explain…illness like this brings out the courage and the drive to overcome…i hope duane will come on and express his feelings…i think its something that all who have followed and helped with want to hear….grizzman


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Amen Grizzman. 
I am sure that we all have a lot to learn from Duane and other with similar experiences.
So Duane what is positive in your experience? 
What would you like to communicate to your grand kids to help them in life that you have learned through this difficult ordeal??


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Grizz and I have been talking with PM's and he felt that I should tell my toughts and feelings a little more indepth and I think I agree with Grizz. I have held back some because it is a little personal and difficult to type out without tears so I told Grizz I was going to tell my story but I wanted to make sure I done a good job. I had promised him that I would have it done by now but I just have not been able to do it but rest assured Grizz it will be done because you are right it might help someone else and also I must give the Lord praise and glory. I will get it done in the very near future.

Thanks for all of the support everyone Love Duane


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Praying for you and your family , Duane.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

i have come to know just a small amount what Duane Moore is as a man as a father a husband and a follower of the lord Jesus Christ, he is a man of faith and i believe that there is something here to be gained from Duane and his experience..we all go through trials and troubles and if we can lift one another and help someone else if or when something like this happens to them, then all that Duane and others like him is not in vain…...let us all continue to call upon god to bless Duane and his family..i eagerly await to here Duane's expressions of faith, and see the strength that this man has…..love is the motivating factor here…love for family love for god , love for all of us..for we all want to be loved..and its the power that makes mankind be the best they can be..Duane will be able to let us know how his faith in god has gotten him through this…and it will help us all , as we go down the path of life.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

Prays and good wishes from my family to your family. All things are possible with our Lord.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

Well the Lord continues to take good care of me regardless of me getting in his way. I still owe the Lord my testimony here for all fellow lumber jocks to see.

See I have learned so much more than you could possibly imagine throughout this experience and I owe it all to the Lord. See I have gotten closer to God since I learned I was going to die and I know what you are thinking or some of you anyhow NO I have always believed in the Lord long before I got this cancer but I turned to him for help and guidance after I learned about the cancer as he says we should do. The Lord our God ask us to put things into his hands and let him take care of us and we myself included tend to think we can do it better than him or we can just do it our self. Well I must say one great lesson I have gotten from God during this journey is that his promises are real and that he is amazing in all areas of our lives if we just let him be. I have learned that I am not able to tackle this by my self and I have no idea what I would have done without the Lord during this journey. I could have easily been angry with the Lord and turned against him but I have been drawn closer to him and continue to get closer with each passing day.

See I would say I have learned many things from the Lord since I learned that I was going to die but none greater than the lesson about my fellow man and how many great people there are in this world if we stop reading the headlines and start looking for them. See in my time of need the Lord has used God fearing and loving people to help me along the way people he knew would follow his wishes. See my faith in my fellow man has grown in great leaps and bounds and I have met so many terrific God loving people since I learned about this cancer I mean people that would help you like they have know and loved you your entire life and that comes from the're trust and faith in the Lord. The lord has also taught me to believe in people to love my fellow man and that we are all just sinners saved by grace. I cant imagine this cancer without the good Lord guiding me through it.

See over the past few weeks I have been in horrible pain but had not leaned on the Lord as I should have been doing. I got my head straight yesterday and gave it to him and all the sudden the phone started to ring with fellow christians from my church asking me to give testimony during a special meeting at the church and emails from strangers that ventured onto my personal web site and most importantly my pain has been ok today and I was even able to get some shop time in and I have not been able to do that for over a month. Now if I were not a christian I might see nothing here but as a christian I knew he was letting me know that I could relax and he would take care of things. Now last but not least I was setting here and remembered I owed a testimony here to the Lord and my friend Grizzman and I have now given the Lord the glory and praise he deserves for all that he continues to do for me. Thanks Jesus for dying on the cross I love you and will always cherish all that you have taught me God and I will forever be your child (not perfect) but always trying to be a good christian.

Thanks to all of you that have helped me this year and to all of you that wanted to but was not able may God bless all of you and your families. I also hope that someone reads this and gives their life to the Lord.

Love Duane


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Duane-

As a chronic pain patient, I wish you peace, and freedom from your pain.

May you always see the good in the journey ahead of you.

All the best….


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great to hear from you,
God is Great all the time 
You truly have been blessed


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Duane, I have watched this thread from the beginning, not replying, just praying.

Thank you for your testimony. My family will still keep praying, with more encouragement than previous.

Keep surrendering to God and He will carry you when needed.

Peace and blessings be with you, brother.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

What a great testimony to your fellow men and women and to your fellow
Christians.
Thank you very much Duane.
God is always good.
Rom 8:28 And we know that in all things God works for the good of those
who love him, who have been called according to his purpose.

Praying for you and for your family which suffers with you.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

My prayers are with you as well.


----------



## dmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR SUPPORT AND MAY GOD BLESS EACH AND EVER ONE OF YOU!

I ALSO WANT TO WISH ALL A **MERRY CHRISTMAS*.......................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

right back at ya Duane!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Debbie says it well. Right back at ya. And, the very best to you and your family in the coming year.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

May Christ gives you his peace during the Holidays seasons as well as to all those that you love.
Merry Christ-mas.
Bert


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Duane, My prayers are with you and your family. Stay strong and you will get through this. Woodchic said it all.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

God bless you and have a great holiday season : )


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

God bless, and may you find the peace of Christ this Christmas, Stay strong.
Paul


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

DUANE keep your faith up and stay postive. that is how i have had to do since 1996. GOD bless you and your family from DAVID JANSEN and family.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

for those of you who may not know duane passed away some time ago…probably around 2 months ..i cant say exactly what day, but he has passed and into gods hands….may his memory be blessed…


----------

